# Pregnant mice



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

Yesterday I noticed that my doe named Hallow(short for Halloween(she has orange black and white on her)) is pregnant, Her sister Jet (a black self) didn't look pregnant at all. Today I looked again and now It looks as if Jet swallowed a golf ball, same with Hallow, My data base crashed so I don't remember what date I put them in with a buck. Does anyone have an idea on about how long until they have babies? Thanks for your time!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mice stay pregnant 19-21 days.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Technology some days I think we're better off without it :? 
I find with my mice that they start showing 12-15 days in so if your mice are like mine then you've got about a week.


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I am just going to have a hand written data base for my mice. Thank you for the help guys!


----------

